# Belauschen zwecklos: Kriminelle kommunizieren mit Skype



## Newsfeed (21 Februar 2009)

<img src=http://images.pcwelt.de/images/pcwelt/bdb/666500/666554/72x56.jpg width=72 height=56 alt="" border=1>




*Belauschen zwecklos: Kriminelle kommunizieren mit Skype*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Besonders in Italien scheinen Kriminelle gerne die kostenlose und verschlüsselte VoIP-Kommunikation den herkömmlichen Telefonnetzen vor zu ziehen, um Abhörmaßnahmen der Behörden zu unterlaufen.[/SIZE]














Weiterlesen...


----------

